# 12 volt usb hub for tablet install?



## TwistdInfinity (Jun 7, 2015)

As per the title, I'm slowly getting everything together to install a tablet into my system. 

What 12 volt usb hubs have people been using and recommend? I can't see myself needing more than say, 4 to 6 ports. 

Hard drive, microphone (if I can get that working on Android), usb to spdif converter then some spares for whatever else comes along. 

Also how do people usually wire them in? A relay triggered by the 'acc' wire? 

Does anyone know if the usb hub will also charge the tablet? (tablet is still to come, haven't worked out which will be best yet. Something that supports OTG and charging simultaneously)

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

See this post here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2766257-post3.html

I have been running that combo a while now, the power supply charges the tablet via one set of outputs and powers the hub from the other. Works really well in all the temperatures it has experienced, I think the lowest temp the car saw was about 15F and highest it's read around 120F+


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I use the startech industrial hubs.. They can take 9v->24v input and hold up well to the car environment.


----------

